# Can you recommend a product to remove this brake dust please?



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

I've tried Bilberry wheel cleaner, neat, 3 times to no avail, and I have also used Autosol metal polish.

The Autosol worked a little, but then I made the rather stupid mistake of using a quite abrasive sponge with it. This resulted in some of the metallic finish of the alloy being rubbed off and me promptly stopping using the Autosol.

^ Please see the photos below of the problem, including where the metallic finish has rubbed off. Please excuse the dirt on the wheels, they are normally washed once a week, but time has been limited.

Another forum recommended Iron X to really get rid of ionised brake dust. Can you guys recommend a product and how to use it please?

As an aside I am selling my car, so the wheels don't need to be perfect, and I don't want to spend a lot, but a great improvement would be excellent.

Thanks


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd hit that with some wonder wheels mate before spending on Iron X. Wonder wheels is relatively cheap and easily available. You can buy it in the spray bottle thjat comes with a brish. Spray on leave for 2-3 mins, agitate then blast with the PW. If that doesn't work then Iron x it will need to be but I'd be very surprised if Wonder Wheels didn't work.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

wonder wheels will see that off in a heartbeat - cheap and unbelievably strong.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Wonder wheels would shift this, but I'd also be surprised if Iron-X, Wolfs, etc... Doesn't remove it. Wonder wheels is good for stubborn marks, but too harsh for anything other than last resort, due to it's strong acid nature. Thats only my opinion. But, anyway you can get Wonder Wheels from Halfords and most supermarkets. Good luck.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Iron X will shift that easily.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

As said Iron-X or Autobrite Purple Rain.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Or Concours Car Care's Dissolver


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

look at it and cry.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart smart wheels and or fallout remover/ tardis


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

An acid if your selling the car but concours dissolver if your keeping it


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Whichever cleaner you use, try using a proper wheel brush with it. Autoglym to a decent one http://shop.autoglym.com/accessories/hi-tech-wheel-brush.html


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Dissolver with a bit of agitation from a Swissvax style brush. 

Looks like you've been scrubbing those wheels already! A bit a a polish will work wonders on them after you've got them clean.


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone 

What about the part of the wheel rim where I wore through the finish with the Autosol?

Would it be safe to VERY carefully apply Wonder Wheels (WW) near to this (ie the same section) but avoid the exposed metal?

I see Halfords have a version which comes as a pouring bottle with applicator brush - this should allow me to apply it more accurately.

Here's a photo of what I mean, red avoid, green apply the WW there


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would be keeping wonder wheel well away from that with undercoat showing or dab some iron x on the part not rubbed through only use MF etc to clean away from area damaged imho


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I would be keeping wonder wheel well away from that with undercoat showing or dab some iron x on the part not rubbed through only use MF etc to clean away from area damaged imho


What is MF, Derek?

Yes Iron X on that area sounds good. Fortunately it is only on this one spot.

*Superspec* - what polish would you recommend to get out some of the scratches from my over scrubbing?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i'm an iron x fan


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

MrRonBurgundy said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone
> 
> What about the part of the wheel rim where I wore through the finish with the Autosol?
> 
> ...


Ye', keep the Wonder Wheels away from this spot. :doublesho


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Sven, I'm rather gutted about wearing through the finish, it was a very stupid thing to do admittedly.

Can anyone recommend a polish to use on the alloys after the WW and Iron X (Iron X only on the worn through part), to remove some of the scratches in the finish?

Thanks


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

iron x wont even touch that u will need a hell of a lot too

wonder wheels ftw


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with the wonder wheels, iron x or a cheaper option Autosmart fallout remover (great stuff).


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

So far it's WW - 3 votes

Iron X - 5 votes

[Concours] dissolver - 3 votes (and a lot less harsh)

Wolf's - 1 vote


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just be aware mate that some wheels when left without sealing will pitt so all the above products will not remove this. Otherwise Wolfs Decon. Good luck.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Iron X does not remove brake dust so i'm not sure why it's being suggested. It will dissolve iron particles which is probably 2% of that caked on dirt.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Rinse, Wheel Cleaner, Rinse, Iron Cleanse, Rinse, Dry, Seal :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wonder wheels will make short work of the Brake dust, and will not harm the finish, apply, agitate and rinse very well, you will have a spotless alloy wheel afterwards.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Did the Polo at the weekend:

Shampoo washed
Bilberry wheel cleaner
Iron X which got rid of stubbon spots of brake dust the Bilberry didn't shift
Carpro Tar remover
Shampoo
Rinse 
Dry 
Poorboys seal
Sonus tyre dressing










Job done!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Use a decent wheel cleaner such as Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner and then follow up with Iron-X :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Bero said:


> Iron X does not remove brake dust so I'm not sure why it's being suggested. It will dissolve iron particles which is probably 2% of that caked on dirt.


I understood Iron X was designed to remove baked on brake dust? Did a good job on this for me, although to be fair basic cleaner would have got rid of a lot of the surface contaminants shown....


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd also opt for an AS smart wheels x 2/3 applications, TARDIS then pray it works


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

derbigofast said:


> autosmart smart wheels and or fallout remover/ tardis


as above


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

These look superb!

I'm now thinking I'd like to take the wheels off and give them a proper clean (which will allow me to do the arches too)

Looking at the Real wheel clean thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269309

Wanting to spend the least on products (as I'm selling the car), how does this look:

Shampoo wash
Concours dissolver (as less harsh than WW)
Carpro tar remover
Shampoo
Rinse
Collinite 476 to seal (I already have this)
Meguiars endurance gel tyre dressing (I already have this)

How does that look and how does Collinite 476 compare to dedicated sealers like Poorboys Seal? Again as I have it, it will save some money 

I also see CarPro TarX is safe to use on paint work, to remove bugs on bumpers as well as general tarring. It sounds like a good product to use to cut down on the time spent claying. Do any of use this pre claying? If so what do you use to wipe it off, an old wash mitt?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Shampoo wash
Concours dissolver (as less harsh than WW)
*Rinse*
Carpro tar remover
Shampoo
Rinse
Collinite 476 to seal (I already have this)
Meguiars endurance gel tyre dressing (I already have this)

Looks good to me...best to use the stuff you already have.

Im sure 3 coats of wax will do a great job to.

Got some Tarx but yet to try, but sure someone on here will have some ideas.


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Simon, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## shane732 (Jun 6, 2012)

Doesn't Iron X pretty much remove everything? 

I've heard stories that if there's a couple of lads trying to steal your wheels you just have to throw a bit of Iron X at them and it'll get rid of them!


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

I couldn't find an online retailer that sold all of the items I wanted (to save on postage) so altered my list a little and got the following from Clean Your Car:

Chemical Guys maxi suds 2 (I've used this car shampoo for a few years and love it)

Car Pro Iron X

Car Pro Tar X

I will post up some proper before and after pics in a week or two !


----------

